# Drehgeber Lagerschäden - Hilferuf!!!!



## rogseut (24 Februar 2015)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich habe ein massives Problem mit Inkrementaldrehgebern es gehen immer wieder die Lager defekt. 
Seitens des Motorhersteller konnte bisher nicht der Grund der Geberausfälle gefunden werden.
Der Motor ist in ca. 40 Maschinen verbaut und es kahm in 1 1/2 Jahren bisher bei ca. 10 Gebern zum Ausfall.
Es wurden schon mehrere Geber und Motoren zum Hersteller geschickt für die Ursachenforschung jedoch ohne Befund.
Einzig was mir gesagt wurde ist das das Lager verbrandes Fett beinhaltete und deshalb sich das Lager gefressen hat.


Daten des Motors:
Asynchrongetriebemotor mit 1,5kW + Haltebremse + Geber + Fremdlüfter. i=40
Betrieben wird er mit 87Hz Technik somit 2,7kW.
Ein Maschinentakt endspricht 360° am Getriebe. 
Die Belastung ist Sinusförmig und ist sowohl motorisch wie generatorisch pro Maschinentakt.
Die Maschine läuft von ca. 20-40 Takte pro min.

Wer hat ähnliches Problem hat es gelöst oder hat Ideen zur Ursachenforschung?


----------



## Knaller (24 Februar 2015)

Moin
Wie sind die Filter im System ausgelegt?  Bei falsch ausgelegten Filtern können im Motor "Wirbelströme" entstehen. Diese entladen sich über die Lager zur Erde führt zu verbranntem fett und erodier Effekten.   Motorkabellängen spielen auch eine Rolle. 
Gruß herbert


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knaller (24 Februar 2015)

Moin
Noch vergessen.  Die Ableitung kann natürlich auch über die Erdung der Geber erfolgen, dann sind die Lager im Geber dran.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weißnix_ (25 Februar 2015)

Wie ist der Geber an den Motor gekoppelt? Ich gehe von direktkopplung auf die Motorwelle aus. Dann -> Lagerströme als Ansatz. Eventuell hilft auch ein Isolierendes Koppelstück. Aber die Motorlager sind dem gleichen Effekt ausgesetzt.

Ergänzend zu Knallers Ansatz was zum lesen:

Lesen


----------



## Blockmove (25 Februar 2015)

Knaller schrieb:


> Bei falsch ausgelegten Filtern können im Motor "Wirbelströme" entstehen. Diese entladen sich über die Lager zur Erde führt zu verbranntem fett und erodier Effekten.



Bin jetzt schon ne Weile im Beruf, aber davon hatte ich noch nie gehört.
SPS-Forum bildet


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (25 Februar 2015)

Noch was zum Lesen.


----------



## Blockmove (25 Februar 2015)

Ich hab vor kurzem eine Leckstrommesszage gekauft.
Hauptsächlich für die Kontrolle von Bus- / Netzverkablung.
Beim "Spielen" ist mir an einem Antrieb aufgefallen, dass ich auf der Geberleitung einen höheren Schirmstrom habe als in der Motorenleitung.
EMV-Verkablung ist korrekt ausgeführt ... Jetzt hab ich mal einen Anhaltspunkt.


----------



## offliner (25 Februar 2015)

Lagerströme sollten bei der kleinen Leistung normalerweise eigentlich keine Rolle spielen (richtige Erdung vorausgesetzt). 
Häufig wird bei größeren Motoren (>ca. 15kW) der Fehler gemacht, zwar isolierte Lager einzusetzen, aber bei einem Geber an der Maschine auf eine isolierte Ausführung zu verzichten (teuer). Demnach fließen die Ströme dann über den Geber ab und zerstören diesen.


----------



## rogseut (25 Februar 2015)

Das mit den Lagerströmen war auch meine erste Idee jedoch wurde dies vom Motorenhersteller ausgeschlossen. Die Lager wurden untersucht und es wurden keine Hinweise auf Lagerströme gefunden.


----------



## rogseut (25 Februar 2015)

Ich habe heute eine neue Spur verfolgt. Messung der Motorwelle auf axiale Bewegung. Die Messung ergab das der Geber samt Motorwelle ca. 0,15mm bei jedem Takt sich aus dem Motor drückt und im Umkehrpunkt von motorischen zu generatorischen Betrieb wieder zurück schlägt. Die Bewegung kommt von der Schrägverzahnung der Zahnräder. Meiner Meinung nach ist das Spiel okay.  Jedoch der plötzlich Schlag und die Häufigkeit machen mir Sorgen. 40Takte/min.*60min*4000h=9600000 Takte bis zum Ausfall. Jetzt währe es gut zu wissen wie hart diese Schläge aufs Lager klopfen. Dazu müsste ich jetzt die Beschleunigungen messen, das Gewicht des Gebers ist bekannt. Daraus könnte man mehr ableiten.                               Wie kann ich diese Beschleunigung messen und macht das sinn?


----------



## Knaller (25 Februar 2015)

Moin
Axial Verschiebung kann durch schrägverzahnte Ritzel. Oder kegelradgetriebe     Ausgelöst werden . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (25 Februar 2015)

Wie ist der Geber denn mit der Motorwelle verbunden? Extern nachgerüstete Geber sind doch meistens über eine Kupplung mit der Motorwelle verbunden, welche axiale Bewegungen in dem von die genannten Bereich ausgleichen kann.


----------



## weißnix_ (25 Februar 2015)

Wenn Lagerströme ausgeschlossen sind,fokussiert es sich wohl auf die Kupplung. Eine starre Kupplung dürfte wohl ungünstig sein. Ich versuche Geber immer über Spiral-, Balg- oder Doppelschlaufenkupplungen anzubinden.


----------



## rogseut (25 Februar 2015)

Geber ist vom Motorenhersteller direkt auf der Motorwelle montiert und wird über ein dünnes Federblech gegen verdrehen gesichert.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (25 Februar 2015)

An welcher Stelle hast du die Bewegung der Welle denn gemessen? Wenn an deinem Geber, dann ist etwas an der Kupplung falsch montiert, denn sie soll diese Bewegung gerade ausgleichen.

Wobei ich das z.B. von SEW Stirnradgetriebemotoren so kenne, dass vorne (Abtriebsseitig) das Festlager ist, welches mit einem Sprengring und Abstandsscheiben so eingebaut ist, dass es sich im Lagersitz nicht bewegen kann. Eigentlich sollte sich die Welle axial nur durch Wärmeausdehnung verlängern/verschieben.


----------



## MSB (25 Februar 2015)

Da ich letztens einen SEW-Motor versehentlich gegen die geschlossene Haltebremse gefahren habe (auch mit ab Werk montierten Geber),
werfe ich hier mal das Stichwort Bremsenansteuerung im allgemeinen in den Raum.
In meinem Fall führte das zum "schütteln" des gesamten Antriebs, am extremsten beim Geber.
Gut möglich also, das du beim FU die Öffnungs bzw. Schließzeit der Bremse nicht so 100 Prozent parametriert hast.


----------



## rogseut (25 Februar 2015)

Guter Einwand. Die Bremse wird nur beim Stillsetzen eingelegt.  Fremdlüfter des Motors und Haltebremse arbeiten korrekt. Bremse schließt bei 5% Drehzahlsollwert mit 1% Hysterese. 100ms Öffnung und Schliesszeit sind hinterlegt. Wenn man ältere Motoren ansieht hat man kaum Bremsenverschleiß. Ich gehe daher von einer korrekten Ansteuerung aus. Dennoch bin ich dankbar für jeden Tip.


----------



## weißnix_ (25 Februar 2015)

Die axialen Ausschläge mit 0,3mm (+/-0.15) würde ich nichtals kritisch bezeichnen. Die sind im Normalbetrieb als Vibrieren spürbar.
Die verursachte Beschleunigung und die resultierende Axiakraft im Geberlager könnte ich mir als tolerierbar vorstellen.

Was anderes: Ist das ein 2poliger Motor im 87Hz-Betrieb? Überwas führ Drehzahlen reden wir - oder hab ich was überlesen?


----------



## rogseut (25 Februar 2015)

Läuft auf Ueckfrequenz 87Hz jedoch nur max.65Hz. 2polig sprich ca. 1900rpm
Die Auslenkung der Achse beträgt +0.12 -0.03..  @Thomas v2.1 das Lager Richtung Getriebe ist als Festlager ausgeführt und mit einem Sicherungsring gesichert. Hier kommt denke ich auch die minimale Bewegung her. Das andere Lager ist das Loslager ausgeführt und wird mit einer Federscheibe Richtung Getriebe gedrückt.


----------



## weißnix_ (25 Februar 2015)

Du meinst 3900  1/min?

Die Auslenkung halte ich echt nicht für ein Problem, sofern der Geber nicht rückwärtig irgendwo anliegt.


----------



## rogseut (25 Februar 2015)

Oh sry ich meinte 4 polig daher 1900rpm


----------



## rogseut (25 Februar 2015)

Werde morgen mal ein Video Posten. Dort sieht man nochmals die Auslenkung der Achse.


----------



## Knaller (26 Februar 2015)

Moin 
Jetzt muss der Aufbau vom Geber her.  Ist das B Lager als Loslager ausgeführt, muss eine Kupplung zwischen Geber und Motor her die , das axislspiel kompensiert.  Beim Bosch Rexroth sind daher die B Lager das Festlager.   Ca. 0,2mm sind für viele Geber ein Problem ,  jenach Aufbau 
Eine Bremse darf auch keine Auswirkung an der B Seite haben. Durch das schließen der Bremse können "Schläge" entstehen die sehr groß sind. Es entstehen Impulse die im Bereich von mehreren "G's" liegen können.  Ich selbst hatte den Fall von 7G als impulsspitze. Die Geber sind ca alle 12 Monate aus gefallen. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weißnix_ (26 Februar 2015)

Man könnte auch den Inkrementalgeber als solches in Frage stellen: z.B. der MIG von Ströter ist gegen sowas recht unempfindlich.


----------



## rogseut (26 Februar 2015)

@Knaller Wie hast du die 7G gemessen bzw. Nachgewiesen?


----------



## Knaller (26 Februar 2015)

Moin 
Einen schwingungsaufnehmer an den Geber geklebt.   Das ist ein 3 Wege System kann bis 30 G messen.   Das Ding ist so groß wie ein Würfelzucker und Schweine teuer. 
Da das Signal als analog Signal kommt gehört noch ein Signalverstärker dazu.  Dann noch einen Schreiber der im uSekunden schreiben kann.  Alleine der Würfel kostet Schlappe 4000 Euronen 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rogseut (26 Februar 2015)

Okay das sprengt ein wenig meine Möglichkeiten. Kannst du mir Hersteller und Typ nennen?


----------



## mega_ohm (15 April 2015)

Knaller schrieb:


> Moin
> Wie sind die Filter im System ausgelegt? Bei falsch ausgelegten Filtern können im Motor "Wirbelströme" entstehen. Diese entladen sich über die Lager zur Erde führt zu verbranntem fett und erodier Effekten. Motorkabellängen spielen auch eine Rolle.
> Gruß herbert
> 
> ...




Was genau meinst Du mit "Wie sind die Filter im System ausgelegt" ?
Das Thema interessiert mich sehr.
Wir haben einen ähnliche 'Effekt" gehabt ... alle 2 - 4 Wochen Lagerschäden an Inkremental- Gebern.
Nach dem 3. Geberwechsel war einfach Ruhe ... und das jetzt seit mehr als 1 Jahr.
Außer, den Geber zu wechseln ... ( es muß ja erstmal weiter produziert werden ) wurde an der Anlage nix geändert.
In der Werkstatt wurden natürlich die Gebersignale geprüft und Theorien 'entwickelt' ... eine wirkliche Erklärung
gibt es noch nicht.

Axial- Verschiebungen schließe ich sicher aus und Getriebeschäden ...hmmm ... der Inkremental- Geber ist eigentlich mechanisch
( über einen sehr schmächtigen Zahnriemen angetrieben ) 'entkoppelt'.
Der Zahnriemen ist eigentlich gut gespannt, nicht zu straff ... aber auch nicht so lose das er überspringen kann.

Der Geber ist von tr-electronic. Mit den Gebern hatten wir vorher nie Probleme und seitdem auch nicht mehr.
Die Geber haben auch unterschiedliche Chargen- Nummern und unterschiedliche Lieferdaten ... so das ich einen Fertigungsfehler
fast ausschließen möchte.


Mfg Mega_Ohm


----------



## Knaller (15 April 2015)

Moin
Wenn ich das richtig verstehe sind die Geber nicht an einem Motor verbaut.   Dann könnte es eine Aufladung durch drehen des Zahnriemen sein. "Bandgenerator"  Wenn sie Mechanik nicht geerdet ist werden die Ströme von der Riemenscheibe über die Lager in den Geber und von da über den Schirm des Geberkabel abgeleitet.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mega_ohm (16 April 2015)

Normalerweise ist der Geber und die Halterung mit einem H07V-K  2,5mm² geerdet.
Möglicherweise wurde das Anklemmen nach dem 1. Geberwechsel "vergessen".
Ich werde das Thema noch mal im Kollegenkreis ansprechen.


----------



## doctorVLT (16 April 2015)

Servus,

(fast) ganz klar dass es über die Dreggeber zum Potentialausgleichsströmen bzw. Common Mode Strömen kam.
ERDUNGSKONZEPT überdenken. Maschinenpotential, Umrichterpotential, Verbindungen usw.
Warum fliest sonst soviel übers Geberkabel über den Schirm ab....denke das ist neben EMV noch mehr.

DOC


----------



## rogseut (23 Juni 2015)

So inzwischen sind 15 Geber dieses Anlagen Typs ausgefallen. Lagerströme können ausgeschlossen werden. Inzwischen denke ich sind es einfach minderwertige Geber, aus dem Zulieferer wird der letzte Cent raus gequetscht fertig. Leider passiert hier herzlich wenig. Die bieden uns jetzt eiben besseren Geber für den Motor an. Natürlich für euronen.


----------



## Morymmus (24 Juni 2015)

zu Post #27


> Okay das sprengt ein wenig meine Möglichkeiten. Kannst du mir Hersteller und Typ nennen?



Ich habe in meiner vorherigen Firma mit Vibrationsprüfständen gearbeitet - solche Geber gibt es z.B. von PCB Piezotronics https://www.pcb.com/
Wie aber schon von Knaller angemerkt sind die recht teuer und benötigen noch einen passenden Messverstärker.

Wir haben die zur Regelung der Prüfstände verwendet, d.h. 1 Regelsensor sowie 4-5 "Überwachungspunkte" - da das ein-achsige Sensoren waren kosten die "nur" 900,-/Stück...


----------

